# NW Ohio - For Sale: 2011 Ford F-350 Crew Cab Diesel King Ranch, 30K 1 Owner Miles !!!



## SnowGuy (Jan 7, 2006)

I have decided to sell my 2011 pick up truck in order to buy a 2019 for tax purposes. The truck is in immaculate condition (Never Wrecked or painted on) I ordered this truck brand new and specked out all of the options on the truck. The truck has every available factory option that was available in 2011. It comes complete with a new 8’2” Boss DXT poly snowplow, Salt Dogg 2000 Series Poly V-Box Spreader and over $5000.00 in public safety lighting including a $2000 Whelen tri color full width light bar mounted on a LineXed Backrack, Sound Off tri color led strobes (10 of them), Whelen led strobes , and 2 Whelen Ion led bright white lights tied into the backup lights and they are switched through the up fitter switches. Truck has an in the console mounted CB radio.The truck was Ziebarted when new. I had LineX applied to the bed, trailer hitch and back rack when new. The truck has numerous other options that I can discuss with you when you call if interested. This truck has been garaged everyday since new and the oil changed ever 3000 miles since new with Shell Rotella T Synthetic oil. I can personally guarantee you that you will not find a nicer or better equipped 2011 anywhere. Hope to post photos in the next day or 2. Hurry on this truck if interested as my last 2 trucks lasted less the 24 hours when I had advertised them on the front page of the Auto and RV Trader! I will be listing it there as soon as they have a front page opening if I do not sell it here. $45,000 Firm. 419-674-1717.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Pictures always help when trying to sell a truck.

Edit, missed the part about posting pics soon.


----------



## SnowGuy (Jan 7, 2006)

FYI, In case you are wondering, the color is tri-coat white and camel metallic. I also forgot that it has two fairly new Interstate MT-65 batteries in it.


----------



## SnowGuy (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## SnowGuy (Jan 7, 2006)

TRUCK SOLD TO FIRST PERSON TO LOOK AT AND DRIVE IT !!!


----------

